# How to open an old Murray PSEG Meter



## BigRich609 (Aug 10, 2018)

Apparently I am unable to post an image. Hopefully my description will ring a bell to somebody.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Beat on it with your fist???, i had a couple older ones that were pretty tough to work free.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Basically it’s the same idea as an elevator drop key. Only difference is it has a latch on either side. So as you release one side pull the cover forward and then do the same for the other side. I have in the past put a v cut toward the bottom of the cover to expose the locking mechanism.


----------

